# Outono 2013



## MSantos (3 Nov 2013 às 12:49)

Boas! Tal como já ocorreu em anos anteriores venho lançar um desafio aos membros do fórum, sendo o Outono uma estação normalmente bastante fotogénica venho convidar-vos a mostrarem como é o Outono nas vossas terras.

Começo eu com algumas fotos tiradas ontem 

Outono em Bragança!


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2013 às 12:54)

A minha contribuição. 
Fotos de hoje.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

Excelentes *Dan*, o Outono por aqui ainda não está no auge, os Castanheiros e os Carvalhos ainda estão muito verdes, penso que daqui a uma ou duas semana começa o verdadeiro espectáculo outonal. 

Para já são os choupos que vão marcando a paisagem com um tom amarelo vivo.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2013 às 13:44)

É bem verdade, o Outono este ano está mais atrasado que no ano passado, mas este Outubro foi uns 2ºC mais quente que o do ano anterior.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2013 às 19:49)

Deixo aqui estas fotos (tiradas com um "velhinho" nokia n95), obtidas neste final de tarde, num parque urbano aqui perto:


























Como já referiram, a caída da folha está um pouco atrasada mas é mesmo isso: pouco.
Com o arrefecimento esperado na próxima semana ou na seguinte, a maior parte das folhas tenderão a cair.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2013 às 15:50)

Belos liquidâmbares Ari! 

@Dan: não nos mostraste já a primeira foto no ano passado?  São uns belos choupos sim senhor, aqui pelo noroeste nunca ficam tão amarelinhos como em Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2013 às 16:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos liquidâmbares Ari!
> 
> @Dan: não nos mostraste já a primeira foto no ano passado?  São uns belos choupos sim senhor, aqui pelo noroeste nunca ficam tão amarelinhos como em Trás-os-Montes.



Os liquidambares são das árvores mais fotogénicas no Outono, aqui em Bragança há alguns vou tentar fotografar antes que percam o encanto.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2013 às 16:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos liquidâmbares Ari!
> 
> @Dan: não nos mostraste já a primeira foto no ano passado?  São uns belos choupos sim senhor, aqui pelo noroeste nunca ficam tão amarelinhos como em Trás-os-Montes.



Sim, tenho tirado fotos a esses choupos em diferentes alturas do ano.

Em Janeiro.




Em Setembro.




E agora, em Novembro.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2013 às 00:39)

Bem me parecia que já tinha visto esses choupos nalgum lado!  Só te falta a primavera para completares o ciclo.


----------



## lusometeo (7 Nov 2013 às 16:44)

Dan disse:


> Sim, tenho tirado fotos a esses choupos em diferentes alturas do ano.
> 
> Em Janeiro.
> 
> ...



Esta gente do Norte Interior (Beira Interior, Gerês e Trás-os-Montes) são um "mete nojo" 

É neve no Inverno, lindas cores no Outono, enfim

amanhã coloco por cá umas fotos do Outono em Lisboa...


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2013 às 15:24)

Ribeiro Frio, Madeira:


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2013 às 21:45)

Há plátanos por aqui mas ainda não devem ter perdido a folha.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2013 às 01:25)

Hoje aproveitei a manhã livre para fazer uma longa caminhada aqui por Bragança, durante o meu passeio fui fazendo um registo das fantásticas cores Outonais que Bragança oferece, espero que gostem. 

































































































E termino com a minha escola 






Espero que estas fotos sejam um incentivo para virem conhecer (quem ainda não conhece) a Terra Fria Transmontana onde se encontram algumas das mais bonitas paisagens de Outono de Portugal, muito melhores do que estas fotos conseguem demonstrar.  

Infelizmente não tenho carro para dar uma volta pelos soutos e carvalhais da região pois deve estar quase a chegar ao auge das suas cores Outonais.


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Nov 2013 às 07:03)

AnDré disse:


> Ribeiro Frio, Madeira:



 Mais que sortudo eu sempre estou a procura deles e os pintados nunca aparescem ! rsrs


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2013 às 17:38)

Uma foto tirada do carro, esta manhã, a chegar a Bragança.


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Nov 2013 às 16:09)

Deixo una foto de agora por aquí







O outono é muito bonito, mas é muito mais a neve.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2013 às 22:51)

Muito bonito *xtremebierzo*


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2013 às 15:49)

Mais umas fotos do Outono por estas bandas.
esta manhã.


----------



## Norther (16 Nov 2013 às 16:53)

[/URL

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/fvm0.jpg/]


----------



## Norther (16 Nov 2013 às 17:07)




----------



## lusometeo (16 Nov 2013 às 18:14)

As primeiras neves. Tenho uns amigos que tem uma empresa de caminhadas aí na Serra e hoje já tinham fotos brutais com neve...


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2013 às 01:44)




----------



## lusometeo (17 Nov 2013 às 21:40)

Só posso dizer uma coisa: protejam a Serra da Estrela.

Aquele bosque das Faias é brutal


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2013 às 22:56)

Belo!  Faias, Serra da Nogueira, Serra da Estrela... quem faz a reportagem no Gerês? A Mata da Albergaria deve estar um mimo também!


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2013 às 19:22)

Castanheiros no Parque de Montesinho, Vinhais.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2013 às 00:54)

Excelentes *Dan*


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2013 às 19:36)

Na quinta, época da lavoura, semeei 2 qualidades de favas 




Figueira 




Época de colher azeitona 




Cerejeira 




Época de plantar as árvores de fruto, este um diospireiro, plantei uma cerejeira e daqui uma semana vou plantar uma laranjeira, clementina e limoeiro.




As galinhas adoram as ervas tenras que nascem com as primeiras chuvas do Outono




Tortosendo, neste momento com belas cores entre as habitações


----------



## amando96 (20 Nov 2013 às 20:16)

Estas e outras no flickr e 500px


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

Algumas de hoje em Serralves



Serralves - _Liquidambar styraciflua_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Liquidambar styraciflua_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Fagus sylvatica_ 'atropunicea' by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Liquidambar styraciflua_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Eriobotrya japonica_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Acer palmatum_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Acer palmatum_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Liriodendron tulipifera_ e _Acer saccharinum_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - _Liriodendron tulipifera_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serralves - H2O e _Cygnus atratus_ by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2013 às 23:47)

Algumas da Peneda-Gerês, tiradas ontem.



Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2013 às 23:51)

E mais umas!



Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Outono no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## lusometeo (26 Nov 2013 às 21:33)

estas paisagens de eucaliptais são mesmo bonitas


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2013 às 22:27)

Eucaliptais?  Temos botânico estou a ver!


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 19:09)

lusometeo disse:


> estas paisagens de eucaliptais são mesmo bonitas



Quais eucaliptais?? Não aparece um único eucalipto nas excelentes fotos do João Pedro.


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2013 às 00:23)

3 semanas depois voltei ao Vale do Zêzere, região de Manteigas zona que eu adoro para caminhar por ter belas paisagens e belas florestas que nesta altura do ano ficam ainda mais bonitas.


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2013 às 14:01)




----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2013 às 20:38)

Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)





Cheleiros(Mafra)


----------

